# Peeing....Out of anger?



## genghis_khat (Nov 17, 2008)

Hello! I'm new here, and having some issues with our kitty. Some quick background info:

Genghis is around 4-6 years old, and we acquired him around 2 years old from a Bengal rescue. He was a stud, and was kept in a small cage. We recently moved to a house with our step mom and three step brothers, another dog, and another cat. At our previous house, Genghis had issues with marking. At this new house, he started "marking". He gets along with our two dogs, and does okay with the cat.

What we thought was marking, now seems to be a jealousy/anger issue. I know cats (and animals) don't get as *emotional* as humans with things like spite and anger, but I don't know how else to word it. After we're gone for more than a few hours, Genghis will walk right in front of us and pee! In the closet, on a chair, a wall...anywhere! Genghis is on his last string. He should have been gone a while ago, but this is our last try to get the peeing stopped. 

In general, he gets the same amount of attention, if not more. Before it was three of us, now it's seven plus his own species to play with. 

My ideas for helping this were

*Bringing him to a holistic vet, to see if there was some kind of supplements to put him on (I put my neurotic border collie on various essential oils, obviously a big no-no for cats...I don't know a lot with cat health vs. dog health, so I don't want to mess around with it too much. No other drugs like valium. I don't want any drugged up cat)
*Feliway when we're gone


Can anyone provide any insight on this? Is there anything we're missing? Something else we can try, or is the best bet getting rid of him, for someone who has more time to put up with peeing? Thank you!


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

I highly doubt its out of anger--I dont think cats do that.

Have you tried secluding him to one room?

What do you clean the areas he marks with?

Leslie


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow. First, welcome!

I think what you are seeing is behavior of a tomcat, because he was a 'stud cat' for his first two years and marking behavior is a byproduct of having a tomcat. I think the peeing in front of you, isn't anger so much, as him telling you in the only way he knows how to converse...that he is unhappy with the living arangements.

My cat Mister (1995-2006) would spray like your kitty. I would be gone shopping and come home to put the groceries away. This was a 45min drive one way so I'd be gone a minimum of 2.5hrs and in the summertime I needed to get the cold things unloaded and in the fridge right away...so I didn't have time to greet cats as the first thing when I got home with groceries. Mister didn't like that, and would back up to a wall or cabinet, meow to get my attention and as soon as I looked at him, he'd spray and RUN. 
The turd. :evil: 
After him doing that about 3-4 times, I figured out that he wanted attention and he didn't care if it was good (pets and loves) or bad (chasing him to kill). Attention in any form is still attention. So I'd make a point to give him a few pets and greet him when I first got home.

Genghis may need more undivided attention from his favorite people or he may need to be re-homed to a quieter (less activity?) household where he is "the undisputed king".
Heidi


----------



## Pinkerbelle (Jan 21, 2008)

Jack&Harley said:


> I highly doubt its out of anger--I dont think cats do that.


Cats definitely can pee out of anger, or more likely, stress. Sometimes it's just incurable, sorry to say. Sebastian was doing this a lot after I went out of the country for a month, but after I got him fixed and things calmed down, it's gotten significantly better. The vet cited stress as the reason for the peeing. My mom has an extremely nervous, skittish cat that would pee whenever things got loud or chaotic around the house and now he unfortunately has to live outside (and in the bathroom at night). I agree with Heidi, give him lots and lots of attention. How he reacts to that will help you decide what to do next. Sometimes cats just really need to be re-homed and as sad as it is, sometimes the cats end up much happier in their new homes.

Good luck, I know this is hard!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I'm not clear from your post whether he's spraying or actually peeing. Or a combination of both. If it's spraying it likely to be a territorial thing. Peeing could be a urinary tract infection due to the stress of the move, new people and pets. You also didn't indicate whether he'd been neutered.

If he's actually peeing, then a trip to the vet is the first order of business to rule out a UTI. And if he hasn't been neutered then that needs to be done.

If he's only spraying and has been neutered, then that's a behavioral issue that is going to be extremely hard to break.

If he's actually peeing, and a UTI is ruled out, then some things to consider....are there enough litter boxes? Are the in a private spot? Did you change the litter brand? Are the boxes being cleaned often enough? Maybe try Cat Attract litter (or additive). Another strategy may be to confine him to a small room until he's using the box consistently and widening his range slowly.

Are you cleaning with an enzymatic cleaner? And are you soaking the areas that have been sprayed/peed on. If not, you need to follow the strategy in the thread below. Only enzymatic cleaners will break down the urine and eliminate the smell. Other cleaners will leave traces that the cat can smell (even if you can't) and the cat will consider it a fine place to go. If the original cat peed anywhere in the house and it wasn't cleaned properly, that could be causing an issue as well.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=11535

Also, did you go through a proper introduction process with the cats? How do they get along? That could be another factor. 

Basically there are so many things this could be because of the number of factors involved. You'll have to knock them off one by one to get to the bottom of it...


----------



## genghis_khat (Nov 17, 2008)

Genghis is neutered.

As for the cleaning process, I'm not sure. It's usually my step mom who cleans it up. I'm *pretty* sure she just sucks it all up with the mini steam cleaner thing, sprays it down with the enzymatic cleaner, then sucks it all up. I suppose a hit around the house with a black light wouldn't hurt.

I've personally seen Genghis do his whole peeing thing once, and it was certainly spraying. On our wall  . From what I hear, it's been a combination of spray/peeing.

Genghis and Angel (other cat, who should be named Devils Child, I swear!) didn't have the best introduction, but they were introduced slowly. They certainly had their fair share of fights in the beginning like most cats, but now most of them are over silly things like being pet at the same time. When they do fight, it just sounds worse than it actually is, unlike the start of it.

As I'm thinking about it, I honestly think Genghis is starting to get lonely, and he just wants the attention he used to have. At our old house, Genghis was the king. When we came home, he waited by the door and got tons of hugs and pets. Now, we have another cat and dog thrown into the mix. The newer dog has separation anxiety, so he's pet and babied so he stops barking and freaking out (oh, another issue I wish was sorted out, lol). 

Do you think that could be an issue?


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

genghis_khat said:


> I'm *pretty* sure she just sucks it all up with the mini steam cleaner thing, sprays it down with the enzymatic cleaner, then sucks it all up. I suppose a hit around the house with a black light wouldn't hurt.


1. There is a different between anger and stress, cats don't pee out of anger, they do eliminate inappropriately out of stress, fear or illness. 
2. To be effective, the enzymatic cleaner needs to dry, not to be wet-vac'd up. 
3. A blacklight couldn't hurt.


----------

